# Kontakte von altem Handy auf Smartphone übertragen



## Kreon (8. September 2011)

*Kontakte von altem Handy auf Smartphone übertragen*

 Ich benutze noch ein altes Sony W880i dessen Adressbuch gut gefüllt ist und zu fast jedem Kontakt auch zusätzliche Informationen außer der Nummer gespeichert sind.

 Beim letzten Handywechsel hat es noch genügt die wenigen Nummern von der SIM Karte ins neue Adressbuch zu kopieren. Doch mittlererweile ist ein Adressbuch ja doch mehr als nur eine kleine Ansammlung von Namen und dazugehörige Nummern. Gibt es also eine komfortable Möglichkeit die Kontaktdaten auf ein aktuelles Smartphone (Hersteller / Typ steht noch nicht fest) zu übertragen?

Dem alte Handy (Sony W880i) liegt eine Software bei, mit der sich Backups erstellen lassen und ein Abgleich des Adressbuches mit dem PC möglich ist. Da ich aber zwei völlig unterschiedliche Adressebücher auf dem PC und dem Handy führe, habe ich damit noch nie etwas synchronisiert.


----------



## Bonkic (8. September 2011)

schau mal, ob myphoneexplorer für deine zwecke geeignet ist.
ein hervorragendes programm.


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2011)

Also, mal ne Frage: "Da ich aber zwei völlig unterschiedliche Adressebücher auf dem PC und dem Handy führe" => womit führst Du die denn? Mit der Sony-Software, oder nutzt Du outlook oder so was? 

So oder so: Du könntest ein neues Konto erstellen oder auch einfach die Datendatei woanders sichern, dann alle Adresse löschen und danach dann mit dem Handy syncen, so dass Du am Ende am PC nur die Adressen vom Handy hast. Dann syncst Du die Adress-Software mit der Software des Smartphones.


----------



## Kreon (9. September 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, mal ne Frage: "Da ich aber zwei völlig unterschiedliche Adressebücher auf dem PC und dem Handy führe" => womit führst Du die denn? Mit der Sony-Software, oder nutzt Du outlook oder so was?
> 
> [/SIZE][/FONT]


 
Ich nutze am PC Thunderbird und dort sind gänzlich andere Kontakte gespeichert als im Handy.
Jetzt habe ich gerade meine alte Sony Software (SE PC Suite) noch mal ausgepackt und hat sich selbständig auf die neue Software PC Companion  upgedated. Diese bietet mir keine Backupversion mehr *grumpf* aber ein Transferprogramm, um von einem alten Handy (wie meins eines ist) Kontakte auf ein Android zu übertragen. Also genau das was ich bräuchte!
Leider geht dies nur online über ein Google-Konto --> und ich werde bei Gott nicht auch noch Google meine Daten geben. Ich möchte einfach nur eine einfache Offline-Lösung, wie sie es früher für fast alles gab, aber nein ohne Social Network läuft heute ja nichts mehr.

Also habe ich mir my phone explorer angeschaut. Um hier Daten zu speichern bzw. später auf ein anderes Handy zu übertragen, muss ich das Adressbuch vom Handy mit einem Adressbuch vom PC zwingend synchronisieren? Ein einfaches Backup (1 Datei wird erzeugt, die ich leicht überall hin speichern kann) kann ich auch damit nicht erstellen, oder? Aber immerhin hätte ich jetzt schon mal meine Handykontakte als 2. "Backup" Adressbuch in Thunderbird gespeichert


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2011)

Kann man mir dem Companion nicht mehr mit outlook syncen? ^^


----------



## Kreon (9. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, das Sony Programm war mir zu überladen und als ich den Onlinezwang gesehen habe, hat´s mir schon gereicht. Die Alternative ist bei weitem angenehmer zu benutzen. Nochmals vielen Dank für den Link!


----------

